# I found a baby pigeon PLEASE HELP!!! :(



## Scarlett_15 (Jun 6, 2005)

When I got home from school today there was a baby pigeon under a palm tree, I dont know how it got there because there was no nest anywhere in sight. I took it inside and put it in a towel in a box, I have been feeding it mushed up cheerios in milk and water every two to three hours with a seringe and keeping it under a 40 watt light, I dont know what else to do please help im so lost!!!! 

It is about the size of my hand and it has feathers. It flutters around some, but it cant fly, i have no idea of how old it is so i dont know what to do with it. I have just been doing what I have read on the sight. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

And thank you for taking the baby in. Keeping it warm is good. Feed the baby bread and water until you can get to the pet shop or feed store. Get Kaytee baby bird food or chick starter. Others will be along shortly with more imfo.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I would stop the milk If any thing use water. But you can get chick starter or A formula. Milk I think will do more harm then good. Good luck


----------



## Babyboy (Jun 7, 2005)

Scarlett_15 said:


> When I got home from school today there was a baby pigeon under a palm tree, I dont know how it got there because there was no nest anywhere in sight. I took it inside and put it in a towel in a box, I have been feeding it mushed up cheerios in milk and water every two to three hours with a seringe and keeping it under a 40 watt light, I dont know what else to do please help im so lost!!!!
> 
> It is about the size of my hand and it has feathers. It flutters around some, but it cant fly, i have no idea of how old it is so i dont know what to do with it. I have just been doing what I have read on the sight.
> 
> Thank you!!!


I LOVE YOU BOO!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...prolly fell from a Nest "in" the Palm Tree...

I often get them when people have Palm Trees removed in this time of year or Summer...

Look carefully for signs of their Nest up high somewhere...if you can find it, and it is the right one, see if you can put 'em back...


Phil
al ve


----------



## Scarlett_15 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Thanks you, but one more thing!*

I was reading some more and noticed his/her crop doesnt seem to be emptying but i havent had the bird for long so ill just slow down on the feeding. I feed her every 2 hours or so and see what happens any tips?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Scarlett 15, 

Welcome to Pigeons.com. Please go to this link to tell how old the chick is:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

You may be feeding it more than it needs. Try to figure out its age and then come back and post it.

Pidgey


----------



## Scarlett_15 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Its Kinda hard...*

I would say approx 12-15 days old...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Scarlett,

Pigeons stop feeding their young "pigeon milk" after about the 10th day. It just tapers down to nothing. Most of what they're feeding them by that time is soaked seeds and water. When they get that age, they're only being fed about 2 to 3 good times a day as well. 

As you're in the Bahamas, I don't know resources you have on hand, but if you can get simple dried peas (or small beans) and popcorn (unbuttered, unsalted, unpopped) you can start feeding it a few of those at a time. It's best if they're soaked for awhile so that they soften up some first. But he'll need some water if you do it that way and you don't want to give him too much. Watching the poop will help you tell when he's had too much water. A little free water is okay but you don't want a puddle with every poop.

If you can get your hands on bird seed, that would be good. It won't know to peck at it so you'll have to open its beak and put each piece down for awhile. They usually don't start pecking for another two weeks or so.

As others have said, moist puppy chow works, too.

Pidgey


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Thank you for caring for this poor little pigeon baby.

The dry dog food kibble soaked in water may be the best way to go. Youll want to use as "plain" or "natural" dog kibble as you can find.

When you feed the baby gently open the beak and poke the soft dog kibble into the baby's mouth. The fact that pigeons don't gape makes them a little hard to feed. Also the crop should be soft like a partially inflated balloon when full, not taunt or hard.

You will want to wait for the crop to empty before feeding to avoid having the baby develop a sour crop. Hmmmm....I'd recommend soaking dogfood for only one feeding at a time then soaking more for the next feeding.


----------



## Scarlett_15 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Thank you all so much!*

All the advice you have given has been so helpful! everything seems to be going great and i will keep you posted! It so amazing to watch the bird grow and its so much fun to care for it although it is hard work..... im getting really attached and the bird seems to be getting attached too... it sqeeks when its feeding and its so cute.... im thinking of a name.... Am i suppost to let it go when its gets of age or can i keep it? and how do i tell if its a girl or boy?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Two 'tips'...

Try a different "FONT" color please which is not so faint.

See if you can find their Nest in the "Palm Tree"...

Lol...

Phil
lasvegas


----------



## Scarlett_15 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Phil....*

Hi Phil, Thanks for the "tips" but OBVIOUSLY i looked in the tree for a nest and like i said "There was no nest in sight".....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...ahhhhh...well, then that still leaves a darker font then...  

As a kindness to those who you wish to read your posts, the 'light' violet color is very hard on the eyes, and most of us have a lot to scan or readthrough every day here...


Phil
el v


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

pdpbison said:


> ...ahhhhh...well, then that still leaves a darker font then...
> 
> As a kindness to those who you wish to read your posts, the 'light' violet color is very hard on the eyes, and most of us have a lot to scan or readthrough every day here...
> 
> ...


Hey Scarlett 15,

Phil just doesn't want to admit that the light violet color is hard to read for us older folk! LOL  

Seriously, even a deep violet would be easier on the eyes for us "old fogies" trying to help you.  

Thanks for the updates.
Linda


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I could wish for LARGE PRINT, as well!

Pidgey


----------



## auntisocial (Apr 25, 2005)

I just get out my magnifying glass!


----------



## Scarlett_15 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Should I let it go???*

I had no luck with finding any of the bird feeds you mentioned, so I have been feeding her dog food and water. Should I get any other pigeon feed or wait until she is older?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Scarlett,

Did you look in the grocery store for bags of dried popcorn, peas and beans? Nutritionally, there is no difference between peas and beans so whatever is the cheapest for the most weight would be best. But peas (or beans) and corn are a good combination together. Their nutritive value works best together.

Uhh... what kind of stores do you have there? I've been to Cozumel before and it's a little different than here but I can't imagine what it's like there where you are.

Pidgey

P.S. We're not... uhh... THAT blind! LOL


----------



## Scarlett_15 (Jun 6, 2005)

*We have winn-dixies lol...*

We have winn-dixies so I'll go take a look, Thank you! 
Is there anything else i should know?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, 

All I can say is that if you read a lot of the different posts about this kind of thing (and there's PLENTY of that) you can find out a lot of different methods, obviously. Each case has its own specific problems--some don't have access to Kaytee powder, some need medicine, some can't get wild bird seed, some have to use puppy chow, et cetera.

Proper nutrition is wonderful, but sometimes you have to make due with what you have available and live with it. Lin (my wife) brought a very young homeless pigeon home with her a couple of months back that had obviously gotten lost from its nest. At its age, it would never known to peck at seeds but this one did. Starvation sometimes advances a chick's learning process.

Re-reading this entire thread, I think I can see that the chick probably welcomes your attention and has imprinted on you as a parent. That's fine, it happens a lot and there's nothing wrong with it. But, there'll come a day when you may return it to the wild and there's a process for doing that right. We'll cross that bridge when we get there.

For now, though, you've had him four or five days and he's peeping like mad every time you feed him, right? You just have to watch his eyes to make sure he stays alert. Oh, he might sometimes sleep with his eyes closed, but it's not the same thing. What you don't want to see is hisr eyes looking "sleepy", especially if you handle him a little and he stays that way. That's a bad sign.

You've already discussed "crop slow-down" a little and I expect you know to watch for that. When you get some seeds, it will be good to practice pecking (using your finger or a pencil--something that resembls a beak) with him watching so that he can learn to self-feed at the earliest opportunity. The same goes with drinking although they sometimes can sometimes drink too much--you just have to watch their poops to make sure that their not big puddles. If they start doing that you need to regulate their water intake a little by keeping water away from them except after they've eaten. Just don't let the poops start getting too dry.

Keep us posted on how he's doing, post pictures if you can and thanks so much for taking the little fellow in.

Pidgey


----------



## Scarlett_15 (Jun 6, 2005)

*I found a nest....*

I was walking around our complex today which is about 5 acres and I found a nest about 40ft away from where I found the bird and the tree is about 45tf high it looks like there is another baby in there should I put it back now or is it too late???


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Tough one.

First, I have to ask--how high up is the nest and how safe is it for you to try? The other chick probably won't like its sibling back after that much time (how quickly we forget!). You can pull a switch-a-roo and then watch the parents closely to see what they do. In that case you'd need to be able to move quickly in case it started going badly.

If this were a case where you could easily AND SAFELY switch them out for awhile, then it is possible to reconcile the family. You might have to switch them a few times a day (one sleeps over one night, the other the next night) and let them spend some time together in the same nest (the two chicks) until it all works out. That way, the parents get to train both chicks how to be good pigeons.

But it's definitely going to have to be monitored closely. If the chick you're taking care of has fallen behind in size significantly, it will be much harder for that to work.

So, starting over, how are you going to get "up there"? Is it doable without risk?

Pidgey


----------

